# Pressure washer dies under load



## tex_n

I have a Karcher 2400 pressure washer with a Honda engine on it. The engine idles fine and will do so all day long. However, with the trigger squeezed, it revs up like it should, then starts sputtering about 8-10 seconds into it. If I release the trigger, let it idle for a few seconds or so, I can pull the trigger and get another 10 seconds out of it. Other details that I thought may help diagnose...it won't run very long without air filter, haven't checked plug, idles real rough when choke is on (i think it works as it should), assume it's getting fuel (unless it's running out under a load, but as far as I know, it's gravity fed), idles fine, but has a "pop" ( just a miss type pop) every 5 seconds or so.
Any suggestions?


----------



## 70T/A

Sounds like main jet might have debri. Pull float bowl and spray carb. cleaner up through center jet and everything else.


----------



## chuck_thehammer

I agree with 70T/A, also check the plug, 
when the work load increases so does the pressure on the plug... looking at the plug will tell alot..


----------



## tex_n

Thanks. Everything makes sense. It may take me a day or two to find the time to mess with it, but I'll let ya'll know what I find. Now if I only had 9 inch fingers to get to the bowl without taking the entire thing apart.......-Tex_n


----------



## 30yearTech

Most of the Honda engines on pressure washers have a fuel pump, but I also agree with 70t/a, sounds like the main jet is restricted. Gas must also be fresh. You will most likely have to remove the fuel tank to access the carburetor, but it's not that big of a deal to do.


----------



## Pepo

*Feed water pressure on Karcher washer*

Hi, we have a 2600 Kaercher pressure washer and it works great. I now have another challenge with it: I have to clean honey extraction equipment. The tank and the buckets have a mixture of honey and wax. Honey is water soluble the wax might need some heat. So....I wonder if I cannot hook the feeder hose from a big hot tub to the pressure washer and use some of that hot water in the pressure washer. The only problem is, I don't have the line pressure. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks.
BTW: It getting chilly here in KY


----------



## dj722000

Most generally on a hot presure washer, the heated water comes out after the pump head. You may damage the seals in the pump if you try to make it syphon hot water through the water inlet where the water hose normally hooks up. I know on some hot pressure washers, they only run out about 1500 psi and the water temp can get up around 170 - 180 deg or so. I believe for wax, your gonna be in the area of 170 - 180 degrees just to start melting the wax. Can definitely cause some damage to the seals running that kinda heat into the pump head. Also, you might start to cavatate (To much air in the water causeing pump to hammer) the water in the pump head if there no inline water pressure which is also not good for pump heads.


----------



## Semiretired48

I had the same exact problem on my air compressor w/a Honda engine.It also ran just fine until a few seconds under load, then quit. Turns out it was the plug. A new one rectified the problem completely. Regarding the honey/wax cleaning w/hot water-my Karcher pressure washer's manual says the water temp limit is 140 degrees. Likely the seals in the (cheap) Karcher pump won't stand up to any higher temps, thus the limit.


----------



## paulr44

Pepo said:


> Hi, we have a 2600 Kaercher pressure washer and it works great. I now have another challenge with it: I have to clean honey extraction equipment. The tank and the buckets have a mixture of honey and wax. Honey is water soluble the wax might need some heat. So....I wonder if I cannot hook the feeder hose from a big hot tub to the pressure washer and use some of that hot water in the pressure washer. The only problem is, I don't have the line pressure. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> BTW: It getting chilly here in KY


FYI you can buy a kerosene/diesel/propane fired hot-water pressure washer or steam cleaner. Steam Jenny made decent ones for years with a Hypro pump, which is virually bulletproof pump. Many other brands out there too. Sounds like you're either in the honey biz or are hired to clean the equip. so it'd be worth the investment and probably a trade-off instead of trying to use a hot-tub, which also costs $$ to run!


----------



## Pepo

Thanks guys for all the info on the pressure washer/hot tub water. The water in the tub is only a 105 F, so that should not be a concern. However, I am afraid of the pump cavitation. I can move the whole operation a bit down-hill so there will be some small pressure in the supply line. My question is on the volume. Does the pressure washer use the whole volume of a garden hose when it is operating? I just don't know. Does anyone have any idea?
BTW: I am only a very small bee operator and so the purchase of a special machine is not the thing to do. I might just wait for a sunny day and use the normal water supply for the garden hose. Thanks again!


----------



## dj722000

I guess one way to try it would be to take your hose from the tub and put it on your pressure washer. "Without" turning the pressure washer on, bleed the air off like you would normally. If you still get alot of air coming through the wand after a mintue or so, you dont have enough water pressure or volume to continually push the air out of the system. It doesnt necesssarily use the full volume of water through the garden hose, it just keeps it under a little pressure and constant water to keep it from forming air as it passes through the pump head onto the wand, what doesnt get used goes through a by-pass and recirculates. You might send 5 gallons of water into it under low pressure, but you only use maybe a 1/16 of a gallon out the wand under high pressure. So if you turn it on and it sputters after a few seconds or a few minutes of use, (Cavatation) then you dont have enough pressure and water coming into the head unit. If you try this let us know how it works.


----------

